# Meet & Greet - Marinellis



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

It's been too long.

Wednesday, Aug 1st 4:00 - ?


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

I would like to go but it looks like i'll be out of town. My wife and i will be getting our freak on for our 26th anniversary.:evil:


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

I'll be there for sure. Al:chillin:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'd love to but I'll be too busy selecting new Speedos for my upcoming trout fishing trip.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

spoke with the owners....

we can have the first detroit game Aug 9th or the first Monday night pre-season game...

$1 - Blue and Blue Light - bottle

wings - pizza and slider specials...

pick a date and I will make it happen...

PS... I vote for the Aug 9th (thursday) Detroit Pre Season game....


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Aug. 1st?........NUTS! We'll be out in the Wellston-Manistee area that week. Oh well, maybe another time.:sad:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Dead Bird said:


> spoke with the owners....
> 
> we can have the first detroit game Aug 9th or the first Monday night pre-season game...
> 
> ...





> It's been too long.
> 
> Wednesday, Aug 1st 4:00 - ?


You hittin those $1 bottles tonite?:lol:


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

yes I will but in O-Canada..... spending the day/night in Leamington... some orginal Blues tonight...


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I love Marinellis... but alas it's a bit far to drive!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

MMM...Lobster bisque.

gotta work though :rant:

maybe next month


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Dead Bird said:


> ..........I vote for the Aug 9th (thursday) Detroit Pre Season game....


No can do this Wednesday, but if you decide on the 9th count me in!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I'm in. Which day is it?:lol:

I guess I could make it both days???!?!??!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I'll be there. I think I am working until 5 but it's a short cruise over there.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I'll be there today around 4ish. and if theres interest in the 9th I can do that too.:help:


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

I can't make it today but will be there on the 9th. Al


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

No can do today. Maybe on the 9th.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Is the MNG still on for tonight? Al


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

If there is one next week before wednesday night I am there


----------

